# Can we correct a mistake made on the online spouse visa application?



## majambi (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi All,

The visa has been submitted and paid, but we have realised that we answered incorrectly to the question : 

"6.3 Have you been refused a visa for any country, including the UK."

We answered 'No', but my wife recalled that in 1989 she was refused a visa to travel to the USA. (she was a student at the time, so maybe that was significant i.e. insufficient funds). She was not given a reason, but has since applied again and been accepted.

Should we make the correction? Or is it too late? 

Thanks


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

It is too late. Mention it in the cover letter (though it is unlikely to be deemed important.) The UKBA would prefer you err on the side of caution.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

On the printed application, cross off the "NO" and tick the "YES" and initial the correction.

She will have to declare the circumstances behind the visa refusal (ie Country of Refusal and Date of Refusal).

It shouldn't be much of an issue for the current application (because she's received subsequent Visas to the USA) but it _must be_ declared.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, as stated, you correct on the printed out application and send it with your supporting documents. Attach a note that this is a correction of entry made in online application.


----------



## marie1715 (Feb 5, 2013)

This happened with my student visa application years back where I forgot some countries I had visited. Did exactly what WestCoastCanadianGirl advised with an initial and wrote see attached page, where I attached a typed up explanation and correction.


----------



## majambi (Apr 17, 2013)

Many thanks guys, you saved me once again!


----------



## majambi (Apr 17, 2013)

One other related, and hopefully final question on this matter. When entering the list of countries visited outside the UK over the last 10 years, we ran out of space in the online textbox control. I was not able to type in any more text to state that the applicant has travelled to Cancun. I mentioned Cancun in our introduction letter, as that is one of the places we met up when we were courting. How should I add that, the same way?


Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It says:
"If you realise that you made a mistake on your online form, you cannot change it after you have submitted the form. Please make any changes in writing on your printed application form."

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/usa/applying/?langname=UK


----------

